# Sylie!!!!!



## Maryellen

Your little chick this morning


----------



## chickenqueen

Such big eyes!!!It's too cute!!!How are the Bredas doing?Still eating?


----------



## Maryellen

Everyone is good, eating great. Slow feathering on all 13 chicks, its 2 weeks so i was expecting more feathers on everyone.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Your little chick this morning
> 
> View attachment 29848
> View attachment 29849
> View attachment 29850
> View attachment 29851
> View attachment 29852
> View attachment 29853
> View attachment 29854
> View attachment 29855
> View attachment 29856
> View attachment 29857
> View attachment 29858
> View attachment 29859
> View attachment 29860
> View attachment 29861


AWWWW!!! my baby! So awesome! I want her! (I know you think she's a he but....) She's so adorable and sweet and awwwww 

thank you for the pictures and for making me a thread just for her 

Does she have a name? Or do you not name your chicks?


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Such big eyes!!!It's too cute!!!How are the Bredas doing?Still eating?


I was thinking the exact same thing, such big, bright adorable eyes. She looks like she's curious but "take no crap".


----------



## Maryellen

Brownie has thick legs and big feet, and the way he stood when i took him out of the brooder im leaning to cockeral. So that would make 4 so far out of 13


----------



## Maryellen

I name them as i figure out their personalities, even the ones i sell


----------



## Maryellen

You are more then welcome to have him.


----------



## seminole wind

Looks like a girl to me,but I'm just guessing. How sweet!


----------



## Maryellen

You think so karen? The head and face ? Its got thick legs and big feet compared to some of the others. Mork usually throws smaller structured females, which is why im leaning to male with this one


----------



## Sylie

My husband would KILL me if I got another chick, I can't tell you how much I would love to have him but I don't need to start World War 3 or get a divorce or something like that. I have to get rid of some of my other birds first (my ducks are first on the list if I decide to go that route)
Even if I did decide to take her/him, I have no way of getting to you, my truck is down indefinitely possibly permanently

Also, I'm pretty sure we don't live near each other so there are travel expenses to consider. (I just realized in the span of 3 seconds that I'm actually trying to figure out a way to get him/her in my head hahahaha....omg I need an intervention or a therapy group or something)


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> You think so karen? The head and face ? Its got thick legs and big feet compared to some of the others. Mork usually throws smaller structured females, which is why im leaning to male with this one


I've been fooled a lot. Although out of my six hatchery female Polish, 1 turned out to be a male, and had thicker legs and longer.

So I don't know if Brownie is male or female. If he's a mix, I'd still be guessing. Is he one to have a single comb or triple row comb? Is his comb any redder than anyone else's?


----------



## Maryellen

Brownie is a rir langshan australorp mix. He is from single comb birds. So far his comb is pale still at 2 weeks old. So far the other single comb chicks are the same, all pale


----------



## Maryellen

Tonight

Im really hoping Brownie is a hen..


----------



## Steinwand

It's sooooo Beautiful!!! I love it!


----------



## Sylie

Steinwand said:


> It's sooooo Beautiful!!! I love it!


MINE! NO TOUCH! MINE MINE MINE! ahaha, really is a beautiful bird for sure, that's why I want it! And it looks intelligent and sweet and curious and (I could go on)


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Tonight
> 
> Im really hoping Brownie is a hen..
> View attachment 29873
> View attachment 29874
> View attachment 29875


You're definitely right about the legs being thick. It's so hard to tell gender! Argh! They need to hatch with little signs around their necks "boy" or "girl"


----------



## Steinwand

LOL, Autosexing breeds are the best


----------



## seminole wind

Sylie, if it's a female and I can help getting her to you I will.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Sylie, if it's a female and I can help getting her to you I will.


Thats so awesome of you! Thank you! but if it's a girl, Won't MaryEllen want to keep her? And I'm pretty sure (haven't asked yet...) my husband would have a fit if I got another chicken  He doesn't understand chicken math


----------



## Maryellen

Nope you can have her. I have 8 eggs waiting to hatch next week lol... ill give her to you with another female chick so she has a friend


----------



## Maryellen

If its a girl its yours, ill add a second female so its got a friend. .my rooster throws thick legs , so does my one hen.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> If its a girl its yours, ill add a second female so its got a friend. .my rooster throws thick legs , so does my one hen.


I'll have to discuss it with my husband, we'd have to find a home for the ducks and probably my d'Uccle's because of coop space issues first. My current chicken coop is 5x6 ft but my BR's seem to think that's not even enough space for themselves. They tore half of Sasha's comb off 2 yrs ago while locked in there for the night, it was a blood bath of horror movie quality when I opened the coop that morning and saw the walls and floor.


----------



## Maryellen

Let me know , if he says yes and brownie is a female ill give you 2 females


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Let me know , if he says yes and brownie is a female ill give you 2 females


I am waiting for the right time to ask, I have to butter him up lol he has already told me no more chickens once but he's said that a million times and I still end up with more haha. Thank you for the extra one too, that will help her a lot with her transition if she has a sister


----------



## Sylie

HE SAID YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now we have to wait and see if she is a she  *happy dance*
@Maryellen
@seminolewind
@Steinwand
@DuckRunner


----------



## seminole wind

I hope things work out!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I hope things work out!


Thank you, I do too


----------



## Maryellen

Woooohooo!!! Now the waiting ... hopefully Brownie is a female. If she is she would possibly be an olive egger. Fingers crossed she is a she


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Woooohooo!!! Now the waiting ... hopefully Brownie is a female. If she is she would possibly be an olive egger. Fingers crossed she is a she


I've never had an olive egger before, that would be awesome. Now, before, you mentioned that you thought she was RiR, australorp(I think you said australorp) and langshan, so do you think she is olive egger as well as those other 3 or replacing OE for something? It really doesn't matter but I like to know just for the sake of knowing.

I really hope she is a she, I'm so excited!


----------



## Maryellen

The OE replaces the australorp. Mork the dad is rir langshan mix, and Henrietta the OE is mom. I put her pic up on the genetic forum im on and they said withher coloring she is oe rir langshan mix. I think she hatched from a olive egg


----------



## Maryellen

I cant ship chicks, im not certified to ship. We will see how to get them to you. She hangs with 3 the most


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> I cant ship chicks, im not certified to ship. We will see how to get them to you. She hangs with 3 the most


Okay, we have some time to figure it all out.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> The OE replaces the australorp. Mork the dad is rir langshan mix, and Henrietta the OE is mom. I put her pic up on the genetic forum im on and they said withher coloring she is oe rir langshan mix. I think she hatched from a olive egg


Aaaah, gotcha! Mork and Henrietta, neat! Do you have pics of her parents? Don't go to any trouble for them, I just thought if you had one of them somewhere easy, it would be cool to see them.

I don't know how I'm going to get through the next 4 to 6 weeks until we know for sure if she's a she, I'm so excited!!


----------



## Maryellen

Henrietta my olive egger

She is brooding 4 eggs lol


----------



## Maryellen

Henrietta again last year


----------



## Maryellen

Mork 2 years ago 
Ill post a more current one too


----------



## Maryellen

Mork again . He got frostbite on his comb so his comb is now dubbed


----------



## Maryellen

Closeup of Henrietta


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Closeup of Henrietta
> 
> View attachment 29978


Thank you! They are both beautiful chickens!


----------



## Steinwand

Pretty Chickens!!


----------



## Maryellen

Thank you! Mork is 3 and Henrietta is around 7 . I got her when she was 3 or 4 years old


----------



## seminole wind

Gosh it's so interesting how we get attached to the chickens. I keep looking for hopefully combining groups.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Henrietta my olive egger
> 
> She is brooding 4 eggs lol
> View attachment 29972


Thank you for these pics!
Do you have any new ones of Brownie? It's been a week or so since the last ones, she must look different now, maybe some chest feathers have come in?


----------



## Maryellen

Here you go.


----------



## Maryellen

A short video this morning. Her sister is getting dark feathers in alot faster


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 29990
> View attachment 29991
> View attachment 29992
> View attachment 29993
> View attachment 29994
> View attachment 29995
> View attachment 29996


Thank you!


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> A short video this morning. Her sister is getting dark feathers in alot faster


Thank you for the video too. I do see the difference in feathering. As I've said before, if I fall in love with a chicken, it's going to be a male...I should have known


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah im surprised too, brownie is feathering in soooo slow compared to her darker sister, even the other 4 chicks are pretty much 95% feathered , and Brownie hasnt changed that much.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Yeah im surprised too, brownie is feathering in soooo slow compared to her darker sister, even the other 4 chicks are pretty much 95% feathered , and Brownie hasnt changed that much.


I have no idea whats going on with my computer but I can't do things on here. I can't click the like button or reply and it takes way longer than usual to switch pages. It's only here though, all other sites and computer functions are working fine. So I'm on my phone for now lol

Are the other boys feathering slow like Brownie or is she the only one that's behind?


----------



## Maryellen

The other males are feathering in just as slow


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> The other males are feathering in just as slow


Well i will just keep my fingers crossed for now. Chicks can fool you.


----------



## Maryellen

With mork and his hens they usually do . I always wait . He throws big combs on his daughters too, my friend who gave him to me , i gave her 4 of his daughters once they were 4 months old when i was positive they were female


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> With mork and his hens they usually do . I always wait . He throws big combs on his daughters too, my friend who gave him to me , i gave her 4 of his daughters once they were 4 months old when i was positive they were female


Okay well I won't give up hope just yet then. I was starting to get discouraged.


----------



## Maryellen

Here is brownie from last night


----------



## Steinwand

In the first pic the really red chick what is that? Is it a RIR cross


----------



## Maryellen

The red chick is a rir lanshan roo x olive egger ( the roo came from Toni steinwand, she has a rooster get to her rir hens so she gave eggs to a friend of mine to hatch, and i got the rooster


----------



## Maryellen

This forum was already set up.

Hi there are some of us who can't post on here anymore. They don't show up. CQ and I cant send posts, pm's, "like" , or reply to anything. We will attempt moving to xxxxx.
You can email me at xxxxx with questions or just join the other site. There are still actually 1 or 2 threads that let me post for now.
I just feel bad because there are so many posts I'd like to answer here and I can't. It just kills me to not be able to be a part of this. And CQ feels the same way.


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> xxxxx is the new site


I joined the new site...yesterday or the day before, i was all alone and waiting for you guys to join lol


----------



## Sylie

Maryellen said:


> Here is brownie from last night
> 
> View attachment 30032
> View attachment 30034
> View attachment 30036
> View attachment 30038
> View attachment 30040


Woot!! Theres my beautiful (with the bad hair day going on) chickie.
Thank you Maryellen, i appreciate all of the pictures


----------

